# nokia 5233 internet bluetooth



## 420 santosh (Mar 2, 2011)

hey guys can anybody tell me how to access internet via bluetooth in nokia 5233...like i want to access internet in my pc(laptop) using 5233 as bluetooth modem so please how can i enable the same.....please help...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

Its simple.
1. Install Nokia PC suite
2. Connect your phone to PC via blueooth.
3. There is a option in PC suite to connect to net do that and you are good to go.


----------

